# Shipping from US to UK



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello All,

I first want to thank everyone who replied to my question about Credit Scores. That was a big help.

Now the next hurdle, shipping my stuff to the UK. When we originally talked about moving to the UK about 10 years ago shipping seemed much cheaper then. I nearly fell off my chair with the most recent quote.

Can anyone suggest some shippers? We are scaling back dramatically but still have a few pieces I can't live without and will need to be shipped.

I seem to be getting nowhere when trying to speak with someone.

Your suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Squibbit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I first want to thank everyone who replied to my question about Credit Scores. That was a big help.
> 
> ...


Your question can't be answered without knowing the volume of goods and the weight. A minimum shipment of furniture etc. would probably cost close to $2,000 at a minimum. An "excess baggage" firm would probably charge at least $500.

But you should shop around online: Google 'ship household goods us uk' to start with.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*A friend of mine used upakweship and were really pleased with them. *


----------

